# Saws



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Bench top band saws you guys like (on a budget) and spindle sanders?
Anybody use the funny upside down cutter that uses t shank blades? 
The jig saw is capable but a pain, as the blade can wander at the max depth of cut.
I read about the basic kit, I've got a box of coping saws, I'm looking for power assit people.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

If your talking about the Bladerunner(the upside down table mounted jig saw), stay well and clear of it, they are pretty crummy. Hold out for a band saw. Most of the small bench model ones are fairly equal, if you find one used you can possibly score a sweet deal.

Spindle sanders rock, but another option is a drill press with some long-ish sanding drums. You can even build a removable sanding table that the drums will slightly recess into so you can lay your frame on a flat surface while you do some edging.....and then you can also drill holes. 

I've seen better videos but here is just an example, to give an idea.


----------



## Cr2O3 (Aug 30, 2014)

stinger said:


> Bench top band saws you guys like (on a budget) and spindle sanders?
> Anybody use the funny upside down cutter that uses t shank blades?
> The jig saw is capable but a pain, as the blade can wander at the max depth of cut.
> I read about the basic kit, I've got a box of coping saws, I'm looking for power assit people.


For the price of a new benchtop bandsaw you can buy a used full size 14" band saw from craigslist. I see them all the time for between 80 and 150. There are people who post on the high side but if you know what you are looking for and have a few weeks to wait, one will pop up on the cheap. Used bench-top bandsaws are very inexpensive on craigslist, $50 or less.

A scroll saw is also an excellent option for detailed curve cutting. They are always posted on craigslist for cheap. 50 to 80 bucks should get you a craftsman, delta or dewalt. As we speak, there is a powermatic (drooooool) posted on craigslist in Akron Ohio for $60 bucks!!!! It would be in my garage right now if I lived closer.... I just can't justify the 8 hour round trip.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Thank you guys. Time to do some homework! I thought the blade runner looked very gimmicky!


----------

